# What speed range do you turn your pen



## bnoles (Sep 4, 2006)

I would like to survey the speed that most of us turn our pens.  I am not talking about sanding, but actual turning with the tool.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 4, 2006)

It depends on the material.  Also, some lathes top out at 2000 rpm (or less) while others will reach 4000 rpm.  So 1/2 power on one may be full power on another.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 4, 2006)

For most pens and wood, I change speeds usually twice. 2500/3000 speed for rough turning; 1500- 1800 for smooth turning and rough finishing, 800 - 1200 for final sanding, finish and wax/polishing. 
 . . . at least that is what I am now. []


----------



## bradh (Sep 4, 2006)

1700 for turning, 1200 for sanding, 700 for finishing and 1700 for buffing.
Brad


----------

